# [Resolved] "Type the name of the command interpreter"



## laraboffin

My friend just tried to boot up his computer, but can't get windows to load. He is running windows 98 SE, and has a 233 pentium processor, 8gb hard drive and 128mb ram. He hasn't had any problems with his HD, and the HD is only 2 years old. 
Following running Norton Utilites, he closed the machine down, however upon switching it back on again is now getting the above DOS messages and his machine won't boot into windows.


Searching for boot record from IDE-0.. OK
Type the name of the command interpreter (eg: C:\windows\command.com)


He does have a floppy boot disc but would rather avoid a reformat if possible.

Any ideas would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Yvonne


----------



## pvc9

Try booting through the floppy and once at the A:\> prompt check with this command -

*sys c:* [enter]

You should get a message, System Transferred... Now take out the floppy from the drive, restart and see what happens!


----------



## laraboffin

He followed your instructions and had the "system transfered" message.

After restarting, he now has a C:\> prompt.

He has tried typing in WINDOWS, and cd windows but it's saying "bad command/filename".

What should he be typing in?

Regards,
Yvonne


----------



## pvc9

Better!

What does he get, when he types the *dir* command at the C:\> prompt?

Not sure if this will work, as cd windows gave that message, also try this command at the C:\> prompt -

*win* [enter]


----------



## laraboffin

Typing in win at the prompt gave the bad command/filename error.

However upon typing in DIR at the prompt he was given the following list:

WIN98 DIR
WINDOWS 000 DIR
MYDOCU"1 DIR
PROGRA"1 DIR
WINDOW"1 DIR
MYIMAG"1 DIR
MYDOWN"1 DIR
NCDTREE DIR
SYMANTEC DIR
TEMP DIR
LEB DIR
JDK1 3 DIR
VERSION DIR
NOVERS"1 DIR
MYMUSI"1 DIR
DOWNLOAD DIR

COMMAND COM
WIN386 SWP
IMAGE DAT




*******************************************

At the prompt he has tried typing in WIN98 and WINDOWS 000 but to no avail.

Any ideas?

Regards,
Yvonne


----------



## pvc9

Could you please post the entire filename(s) that you can see on the right part after the time(the file was created). The total name!

Also am wondering if this can be fixed by re-installing windows(without formatting) as that *windows 000* folder doesnt look good!

Check this command too -

*scanreg /restore* [enter]

Select a date prior to the one when the problem started. Restart and see what happens!


----------



## laraboffin

We did try the scanreg /restore command a few times, but again it's saying "bad command/filename".

Will post up again in a few, with the entire filenames.
BTW he's had the computer over 2 years and that windows 000 folder has always been there.

Incidentally the only file with a recent date and time was the WIN386 SWP file. The extra info for this file is as follows:

121,634,816 
10.04.02 
3.40p

Many thanks for your help so far 

Regards,
Yvonne


----------



## pvc9

You're welcome!

Thats a swap file that windows needs for the virtual memory... So thats normal! Nothing wrong with that!

But, this is weird... that windows 000 folder is there since the installation of the OS??? Folders with such extensions are created during the Windows installation process! In some instances when there is data corruption/some HDD problem!

Is the Win98 folder, the folder with the windows installation files?


----------



## laraboffin

DIRECTORY OF C:\

WIN98 DIR 06-27-00 1.36p
WINDOWS 000 DIR 06-27-00 1.39p
MYDOCU"1 DIR 09-29-00 8.09p
PROGRA"1 DIR 06-27-00 1.35p
WINDOW"1 DIR 06-28-00 6.09p
MYIMAG"1 DIR 06-28-00 7.11p
MYDOWN"1 DIR 06-29-00 1.44a
NCDTREE DIR 06-23-02 5.32p
SYMANTEC DIR 11-07-00 4.43p
TEMP DIR 09-16-01 6.09p
LEB DIR 09-10-02 1.14p
JDK1 3 DIR 02-01-01 12.28p
VERSION DIR 06-02-01 8.55p
NOVERS"1 DIR 06-02-01 8.55p
MYMUSI"1 DIR 07-09-00 6.50p
DOWNLOAD DIR 03-12-02 2.37p

COMMAND COM 93,890 04-23-99 10.22p
WIN386 SWP 121,634,816 10-04-02 3.40p
IMAGE DAT 51,712 07-20-02 1.09a

3 file(s) 121,780,418 bytes
16 dir(s) 3,268,62 MB free


I would presume that the win98 folder is the one with the installation files in - it's timed 3 minutes before the windows 000 one, but he doesn't know for sure.

He bought the machine with windows 98 SE plus installed on it but doesn't have a disc for that version. We have a normal windows 98 disc.

Regards,
Yvonne


----------



## pvc9

That is weird for sure! Also I only wanted the names of the files and directories *after* the time! Dont you see any titles after the time column? If no, let it be so! Np

Try this command -

*scandisk* [enter]

if that doesnt work then, this one -

*chkdsk* [enter]

If both the commands return a bad filename/command msg then boot through the floppy and check again! Any errors detected?


----------



## laraboffin

There are no names of files after the times.

Scandisk and chkdsk commands aren't working.

Out of curiosity he typed in C:\WINDOWS.000\WIN and it said 
"himem.sys is missing - make sure the file is in your windows 
directory".

Any idea how he can create a CONFIG.SYS?


Thanks,
Yvonne


----------



## pvc9

Ok!

Lets try this first -

*ren Windows.000 Windows* [enter]

Restart the computer and see what happens.

Did you check the scandisk and chkdsk with the startup floppy too?

About the error we'll look into it in the next step but first try the above command and get back


----------



## laraboffin

OK, he did that, and after restarting, now has the C:\> prompt.

What should he type in now?


----------



## pvc9

If this is the exact error msg then check this link -



> Missing Himem.sys. Make sure that the file is in your Windows directory and that its location is correctly specified in your CONFIG.SYS file.


http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q116253

If not then check this one -



> The File C:\Windows\Himem.sys Is Missing or Corrupted


http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q296636


----------



## pvc9

The earlier one was for the error msgs. Now once at the C:\> prompt ask him to type the *win* command again! What happens? Again the same himem.sys error msg? If yes, then check the links I posted earlier!

So, ask your friend to execute the *win* command -

*win* [enter]


----------



## john1

W98 should contain the cab files and setup


----------



## rugrat

Probably shooting in the dark here but, I remember a few years ago I had Packard Bell with win95 on it. Short part of the story, The OS would not boot and during the reload via telephone with thier tech support, we created a windows000 file by suggestion of the tech, and chose that as the path to reinstall the OS in.

If this is the case I would suggest naming Windows000 back to Windows000 and use the second link pvc provided to extract himem to the windows000 folder.

Just a thought


----------



## pvc9

John,
I knew that, but wanted the confirmation. Thx

rugrat,
I understand that, may be you had to re-install the OS without formatting the drive. If so, then to save any files/folders in the correct Windows folder you had to do that. Or even if the Windows folder was corrupt due to some reason you had to do that! Just a guess Anyway thx for your input too


----------



## laraboffin

Thanks for your help guys.

(After typing in the ren Windows.000 Windows command, WINDOWS 000 is now listed as just WINDOWS in the DIR).

He has edited the config.sys using the first of the two links posted by pvc9 and added the lines:

Device=C:\Windows\Himem.Sys
Device=C:\Windows\iFSHLP.Sys 

His machine made an attempt at booting up a few minutes ago, but said 3 or 4 files were missing, and he got an error:

Error loading GDI.exe (you must reinstal windows) and his machine shut itself down.

He is able to get the C:\WINDOWS> prompt by typing in cdwindows. It seems we are making progress.

Not sure what to do now tho??

Thanks for the advice; your help is much appreciated.

Regards,
Yvonne


----------



## pvc9

Yep, from the Command Interpreter we're in a better place!

To help better, plz post back with the exact error msgs. They would be very useful! So plz post the exact messages!

edit : I assume you got those msgs when he tried to execute the *win* command! Right/wrong? What happens when he tries the *win* command?


----------



## laraboffin

When he typed in C:\WINDOWS\WIN.....

He wrote down the error message but not word for word, sorry.

The missing files were as follows:

WINDOWS.000\system\vrtwd.386
WINDOWS.000\system\vfixd.vxd
WINDOWS.000\system\vshinit.vxd

Then it said:

Error loading GDI.exe you must reinstall windows.


----------



## john1

Hi laraboffin, Hi pvc,

A reinstall from the cabs should not lose any files.

John


----------



## pvc9

Ok!

Check this link for the error!

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q146904&LN=EN-US

First, ask your friend to type this command and tell what the result is -

*set* [enter]

edit : John, yes I accept that Windows can be re-installed. But, if all our trials fail/dont work then we'll do that as the last step!


----------



## laraboffin

My friend is doing a "dirty" reintallation from his WIN98 folder. No idea if this is going to work. When it asked him what directory to instal to, he said WINDOWS rather than windows.000 so not sure if he will be able to get his system back to how it was before.

Will let you guys know how he gets on, and if this doesn't work, he'll try typing in *set* at the prompt.

Once again, many thanks for your help and advice, in particular pvc9 who has been helping out with this for what seems like hours.

Regards,
Yvonne


----------



## john1

dirty?


----------



## laraboffin

"Dirty" reinstal is slang for reinstalling from cab files rather than disc...lmao. Not a nice clean instal after a reformat.

Wish him luck - he's just about to restart his computer.....


----------



## pvc9

You're very welcome! I hope he finishes the installation successfully! However, would've liked to see what the result would've been for the *set* command

Anyway, hope he can install it perfectly. I need some sleep now. Its already 2:45 AM now. Will check later!

Have a great day!


----------



## laraboffin

Success!

Thanks to pvc9, john1, and rugrat.

His dirty re-installation went smoothly!

This problem is now resolved, and I would like to thank you guys very much for your time and patience!

BTW pvc9, what does the SET command do?

Regards, 
Yvonne


----------



## john1

Glad its sorted.
And im happy to offer what help i can.

Set command:
http://www3.sympatico.ca/rhwatson/dos7/z-set.html
Regards, John


----------



## pvc9

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]

About the set command, its to know the path that is set in the msdos.sys file... John's link will explain it further!


----------

